# Worldmark/Trendwest or Wyndham recommendation



## taffy19 (Jun 30, 2007)

There are two resorts in Maui for Worldmark/Trendwest or now Wyndham, maybe? 

There is the WorldMark Valley Isle in Lahaina [SIZE=+0]and the WorldMark Kihei in Kihei on the island of Maui.[/SIZE]

If you had a choice, where would you be staying at in Maui? I am reading some of the owner comments here and here but people have opposite opinions so what do you recommend?  

This information is for friends of ours who own many points with the Trendwest/Worldmark system. They have never been to Maui yet and asked us for our opinion. I will forward them this link with your recommendations.

TIA.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 1, 2007)

Valley Isle, IMO.   Better location and better facility.   Have stayed at Valley Isle at least three times, last was in 2004...never stayed at the Kihei facility but have been by as well as through it.


----------



## jordan (Jul 2, 2007)

Valley Isle!  Great View.  My uncle stayed in a 2 bedroom and the view was worth it.


----------



## ladycody (Jul 2, 2007)

Funny...I would choose Kihei I think...and I'm not even sure I could explain why other than I like that side better as a base.  The weather, the beaches in Wailea...I dont know.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 2, 2007)

Our friends checked with Trendwest and the date was not available at either resort in Maui.  The first date available was in the beginning of June.  Since they don't belong to II or RCI, they decided to rent a condo.  I checked II with our resort and I didn't see the date available either.  I was going to check TPI on Monday but I believe that they only have one resort in Maui (Maui Schooner).  This was an education for me.  Thank you for your help.  Renting was quick and painless, they said.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 2, 2007)

Emmy, your friends could have put themselves on the wait list and they would have a pretty good chance of getting it. WM Hawaiian timeshares are actually not that difficult to book because lots of people cancel later due to variety of reasons, like some could not get affordable airfares. In fact, I always use bonus time for these properties since they are always available within the 30 days check-in window.


----------

